# fausse page d'itunes



## cillab (13 Novembre 2013)

bonsoir
suite à ma réanilisation de mon IPAD AIR pour faire un retour,du a un probléme
d'importation photos 
une page ,me dit déconnection d'itunes veuillez, rèactiver votre compte
 no carte blue  identifiant  ect ..
alerte firefox à bloquer 
cette page est malveillante a étée bloquée 
pour infos:love::love::love::love:


----------

